# Sacking of Sovereign: IG/SpaceWolves



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the world of Sovereign is on the very rim of the planets considered by many in the imperium to be the space wolves Territory so to speak. this half frozen death world shares much in common with their homeworld save for any real notable human life. it's but a small blip on the radar of their domain. had this planet not shown promise in rare minerals it would have been wholly overlooked. as such, the death world of a planet holds a small population of miners. these workers mine the planet for valuable resources in it's rich mines. for a long time, the planet was watched over by the planetary governor by the name of Yaseen. two days ago Yaseen collected the "offering" to the emperor in the form of all of the ore that had been collected for the past 40 years and shipped it off to a forge world much closer to the space wolf's homeworld for processing. ironic that not thirty minutes after the transport ship entered the warp to deliver the goods, that a ork "bigRok" smashed into the governor's orbiting space station destroying it completely and raining smaller "roks" down on the planet below... the governor never got a chance to send out a distress call. by the time he was rushing towards the astropaths to make a distress call, the impact of the BigRok smashed the space station to splinters. 

the "unplanned" ork invasion would have gone off without a hitch, had a modified imperial mining ship not entered system to make repairs on it's gheller field generators. when the mining ship entered orbit around the planet in order to make repairs (with a plesant view) they came under a quick attack by the orks who with much brutality and cunning assaulted the ship, and with much cunning and brutality disabled it's engines. during the attack the lord general sent out a priority distress signal shortly before much of the ship was destroyed by the orks, the hulk of it drifting through space in orbit around the planet.

three days pass before help arrives... a ship belonging to the space wolves was on it's way back from battles against the enemies of the empire, returning home to make a grand report to the chapter of deeds well done... that was until they received the distress call and promptly diverted, the orks were sacking one of their planets, this could not go unpunished. the space wolves relayed the call to the rest of their brothers, but aid was days out. for now... they would be all that stood between the orks and a rather sizable bit of loot... or so they thought. the wolves thought the imperial ship lost, it's crew more so.... but if there is one thing that can be said about the tenacity of the imperial guard, it is that it knows no bounds. 

=========================================================



this is a space wolf and Imperial guard Rp. for those of you who aren't familiar with the IG i'm using, i'll provide as much information as i can on them to help you get an idea. i may also be able to post some images here in a bit of them if all goes well. if you lot dont know the space wolves though, i declare heresy!

this RP will have room for at most 5 wolves and a fairly decent amount of IG as is the nature of the IG. the 5 wolves is mostly due to balancing of the two sides of the RP. we're talking gods among men walking with mere men. 

Space Wolves: first come first serve.
Sargent/Squad Leader:
Assault Marine:
Devastator Marine:
Wolf Priest:
Iron Priest:
(some of you may be wondering what happened to the Rune Priest. the Rune Priest of this group was slain in the last battle)


IG (Pandoran Crabs)
Commissar: only 1
Sargent: only 1
Punt Gunner: 
Guardsmen:
Special Weapons:

=========================================================

Username:

name:

Age:

Sex: (male if marine obvously)

Faction: IG or Space Wolf

Role: this would be anything from iron priest to commissar

WarGear: please be reasonable.

Apperance: please be descriptive

Biography:

Personality:



=========================================================
marines, please refer to the weapons you would "normally" find in the paws of the wolves. Pandorans? this list's for you

here's the long version
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97951&highlight=pandoran+crabs

here's the short list
here is the information all of you guys playing the IG need to know about equipment and what the pandorans have on em.


Standard equipment for the Pandorans:
one standard issue suit of Pandoran Armor
Pandoran armor: a hermetically sealed suit of armor that is essentially no better than flack armor in terms of protection from damage. from the elements however, lets just say the pandorans don't like to take it off. 

Ozz Pattern Air tank: the "second lung" of the pandorans. esentialy a air tank that fits on the pandorans back just above their hips at the small of their back. it provides a neigh endless supply of breathable atmosphere for the user. attempts to find the crushing depth of this unit have not been successful as the user reaches it's crushing depth long before the device does, that or the device is lost to carnivorous aquatic life forms found in the deep. 

Magboots: they're built into the armor. helpful for walking on metallic surfaces, like i don't know, the side of a ship?

Pandora Lasso: the namesake of the pandoran crabs. this special grapnel comes in two varieties. a heavy variant for the heavy weapons team that is mounted on the back, and a more standard issue one that is mounted on the forearm. essentially a uniuqe pattern multi grapnel capable of "sticking" to most any surface. can also be used as a rather gruesome ranged weapon if need be. squid like grabbing claws, magnetic locks, and a drill in the center that can give it that needed "clutch" if necessary. getting this thing stuck to your face is not a pleasant experience.

that's the standard equipment list. this they all come with stock. 

now onto weapons and other info

first things first. pandorans dont use bayonets. instead, all of their lasguns have a inbuilt Las Cutter capable of cutting through bulkheads, needless to say this thing turned into a melee weapon is not plesant for anything on the receaving end as armor becomes well, pointless. also the pandorans tend not to like projectile or mass driver weapons as they tend to be unable to be fired in the vacume of space. the only accacption to this is the massive punt gun. as such, they do not use heavy bolters, auto cannons, or snub guns.

Melee Weapons:
Chain Sword: standard imperial guard issue chain sword. (commissar or sargent only)

Power Sword: a eligant weapon for a more controlled warrior. all the destructive power of a chain sword but with half the mess (commissar only)

Power Axe: for when a sword with a power field just doesnt cut it. (Commissar or sargent only)

Power Fist: when in doubt, punch it. works for the computer console anyway (Commissar only)

Basic Ranged Weapons:
Ozz Pattern lasgun: standard infantry weapon for the pandoran crabs. this bulpup rifle utilizes a highly resistant alloy created to resist everything from high heat, acid, and intense cold. the weapon is durable, reliable, and unlike other lasguns equipped with three settings. safety, semi automatic, and Lascutter. the integrated Lascutter was included due to the individual guardmen's need to be able to deal with locked doors, or other things that could possibly provide a solid barrier to the guardsmen.

Ozz Pattern Laslock Pistol/Rifle: the Ozz pattern LasLock pattern pistol is more akin to a las version of a revolver. capable of chambering six LasLock power cells in a rotating cylinder much akin to a revolver. the weapon actually resembles a revolver for the most part and is favored by Commissars and officers of the Pandoran Crabs. while LasLock is sometimes laughed at in terms of weapons, the Ozz Pattern is no laughing matter as it provides far superior firepower to standard las weapons. the rifle is much the same way, sporting 6 custom LasLock batteries in a rotating revolver cylinder. this "heavy variant" is more powerful due to the larger batteries. the downside to these weapons is the limited number of rounds it can fire, and the reloading part. the recharge is the same as any other las weapon however. 

Special Weapons:

HellRaiser pattern Lasgun: more akin to a Las LMG, the Hellraiser pattern comes with three non rotating barrels fixed in a triangular pattern that fire on a rotating cycle. users of the Hell Raiser pattern lasgun have two choices for munitions. they can either load two separate high concentration Lasgun capacitors, or wear a Las battery pack on their backpack. this repeating lasgun has reduced effective range, but spits out a tremendous amount of rounds per minute. due to the nature of the pack and it's ammunition, it does not need a multiple man team to operate, however it does come with it's disadvantages. while it doesn't need multiple people to operate like other heavy weapons, it does benefit from them. without a crew reload times are higher than recommended in combat. the weapon is also known to blow it's capacitor as well as overheat/melt the barrels. 

Ozz Pattern Plasma gun: the only notable difference with the ozz pattern plasma guns is the addition of a las cutter to the weapon. 

Man Portable Punt Gun: a oversized recoiless rifle that has recoil. this massive single shot canister rifle is normally used as a overgrown shotgun. the length of it's barrel is easily five feet long and weighs a staggering 70 pounds alone. the five pound canisters it fires vary in function, ranging from buckshot, fragmentation, high explosive, melta charge, to the No Mans Land rounds that are fired which release a dozen landmines upon impact. being issued this weapon is seen as a punishment, and can only be "prescribed" by a commissar as a lesser punishment. it's said that many pandorans would rather be shot than to carry this weapon into combat, not that the commissar gives them much choice anyway. (obvously punt gunner only. this weapon is required for them)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i like the look of this. Could i possibly bagsy the Sargent but have assult marine weapons??


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'm liking the look of this as well ... Space Wolves for the win!

Can I lay claim to the Wolf Priest? Please!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just FYI, the terms used for Space Wolves ranks are not ones that you'd find in other chapters.

An Assault Marine would be a Skyclaw (I think, anyway), and this is where the hot-tempered Blood Claws are assigned to. Space Wolves assign new recruits to Blood Claws, rather than Wolf Scouts, the role which goes more to the loners of Packs, ones that don't work well as a team.

Yeah, Space Wolf Squads are called Packs, if my memory serves correctly. Devastator Marines are Long Fangs, veteran Space Wolves. I suggest reading up on the Space Wolves fluff before you get started on this, as it's not just the Wolf Priest, Iron Priest and Rune Priest that make them different from a normal Chapter. Another thing that's different about the Wolves is that once assigned to that Squad (Pack), they stay in that Pack for their entire time as a Space Wolf in most circumstances. So you're not likely to find a mix of veterans and new recruits, it'll either be veterans or new recruits if you plan to draw them from the same pack. Have a browse through the Codex, or I think Lexicanum covers a large amount organization wise.

That all said though, this looks awesome, and I'd like to reserve a spot as a Long Fang (Devastator). I'll come up with my profile in the next few days.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Augustus Selara

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Position: Cadet-Comissar 

Wargear: Pandoran Armor, Pandora Lasso, Airtank, Powerfist, Las-pistol

Apperance: Standing at an average 6ft2 and weighing 230 pounds, Augustus is in the best shape of his life. His boyishly good looks have been known to excite the women of the regiments he serves with, as his face has no scars, and his skin is still fair as he is relatively young compared to others. He wears the standard ommissar uniform, cape breeches and cap. 

Personality: A very well educated young man, Augustus takes his position as a comissar very seriously, and as such follows the rules and regulations of the Imperial Guard to the letter. Many at the schola said he had a rod up his backside, yet it was he who graduated with pride, not them. Somewhat easy to get along with, unless of course one disregards the rules and regulations, then Augustus will be the first to administer punishment.

Biography: A native to pandora, Augustus was born to a poor family, his mother staying at home to take care of him and his 5 brothers, while his father worked long hours at the manufactorium, breaking his back to feed their family. As he got older, he couldn't shake the feeling of wanting something more from life, rather than just living out his miserable existance. As he grew, his parents realized that they could no longer support him, so as the youngest, they had him shipped away to the schola progenium. 

The schola was like heaven to Augustus, he loved the sheer amount of knowledge being given to him, as well as the close combat training. He noticed early on that the others at the schola did not like him, as they saw him as a do-good teachers pet. Augustus did not care, he strived to be better than the rest of his class mates, and succeeded in doing just that. Excelling in all courses of study, especially close combat, he was given the rank of cadet commissar and assigned to the 12th pandorans under Commissar Captain Nellis Moran.

Serving under Nellis for the next several years, Augustus grew to respect the man he served under, seeing him as fair and just. Augustus has learned a great deal under Moran's tutelage, and follows Moran's example of rigid discipline. 
He has found that while at first, it seemed that Nellis did not want to teach,but after the past year Augustus has found that Nellis has taken him under his wing, and Augustus finds him an extremely competent teacher and has learned many valuable things about the responsibilities of a commissar, as well as being an example to the men. After several years of tutelage, Augustus was promoted to full commissar, and dutifully began serving the Emperor and the commissariat..


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Username: Malochai

Name: Már Wolf-Ghost

Age: 426 years old

Sex: Male

Faction: Space Wolf

Role: Wolf Priest

Wargear:
Power Armour
Lupine Skull-Mask
Bolt Pistol
Frag and Krak Grenades
Wolf Amulet
Crozius Arcanum (Power Weapon)
Fang of Morkai

Appearance: Már is average height for a Space Wolf, towering above humans but not his compatriots. He has a tattoo on his right cheek, of a wolf, and whilst the top of his head is bald, he has numerous braids of thick, light brown hair that reach down to his shoulders. Due to his age, Már has the long canine fangs that are telling of the experienced Space Wolves. He has numerous scars, especially on his body - the remnants of his fight with the Leviathan [see background]

He wears the black power armour that all Wolf Priests wear, as befits their status as both apothecaries and chaplains of the chapter. He also has the pelt of a Fenrisian wolf over the back of his armour, slightly bedraggled but still holding it’s fearsome [even when dead] form.

Biography: Már was recruited from the Stronghawk tribe, far to the south of Fenris. He came to the attention of the Wolf Priests when he fought a leviathan whilst on a Dragon Boat - he sustained mortal injuries, and had it not been for the ministrations of the Wolf Priests he would have died. 
Upon becoming a full brother of the Space Wolves, and becoming a Blood Claw, he rose rapidly - after the Kaenerox Crusades, on the far Eastern edge of Ultima Segmentum, he was promoted to Grey Hunter in Harald Deathwolf’s Great Company. Fifty years later, and he had proved himself worthy of the honour of becoming a Wolf Priest. Since then, he has fought in hundreds of fields of battle; protecting both the cultural and biological purity of the chapter - removing the geneseed from the fallen heroes and raising the next generation.

Personality: Már is a typical Space Wolf - very superstitious, loyal to his Jarl, Great Wolf, Russ and the Allfather. He’s disdainful of mortal actions, seeing them as fodder for the cause of his allies and serfs to attend to his needs. He is also quite distant from his own comrades, but not so much as to make them uncomfortable - they know they owe their position in the Wolves to one of his brethren, and they don’t forget it. 

He enjoys the Hunt as much as any other Space Wolf, but is more pragmatic in his approach to the fight - he knows that it is his duty to return the geneseed of his Brothers to the Aett if necessary, and is more ‘careful’ than many of his brethren.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

is the squad leader a wolf lord??


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Romero's Own: No, the Wolf Lord is the leader of a Grand Company, which takes up the same role as a Company in the normal Astartes terms. Only, Grand Companies are normally a lot bigger as they don't follow the codex and have no set terms of squad loadouts, so you can have a large amount of Blood Claws in one Grand Company. It all depends on the Wolf Lord's methods of war, say for example, a Wolf Lord who likes using Armoured Units will have a lot of Land Raiders.

And I forgot to mention, the Space Wolf version of Tactical Marines are Grey Hunters, and Squad Leaders (Sergeants) are known as Pack Leaders, who command their Grey Hunter Squad (or Pack, I can't recall exactly).

Although all of the above may need double checking, this is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, so is the squad leader a pack leader? I just thought because he was leading preists he must be pretty high up.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> ok, so is the squad leader a pack leader? I just thought because he was leading preists he must be pretty high up.


Yeah, they're pretty much the same thing. However, I don't think the Squad Leader is meant to be leading Wolf Priests and stuff though, as they're normally higher-ups. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're elite choices in the Codex. 

For an example concerning what forces a Sergeant commands, The normal Space Wolf version of a Tactical Squad would probably be Ten Grey Hunters, with two Astartes special weapons lead by a Sergeant. Wolf Priests can be attached to the unit in the same way that a Chaplain can be attached to a Tactical Squad.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings pretty much has it right. The only thing I'd add is that Wolf Priests and Iron Priests answer only to the Great Wolf (Chapter Master) and even Wolf Lords tend to defer to Wolf Priests. This is because Wolf Priests take on the role of Chaplain and Apothecary, so all members of the Wolves owe their new lives to the Wolf Priests - they are the first and last face a Wolf sees.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Wolf Priests are HQ choices because they are basically a chaplain and an apothcary rolled into one, a pack leader has command over only his pack and is usually either a wolf guard or simply the most tactically astute wolf in the pack while a wolf lord is elected by popular vote from the wolf guard of the company for his tactical and martial prowess for anyone unable to fight with the best but was a brilliant tactician would never be accepted into the wolf guard but anyone who was a blundering idiot but could fight better than anyone else would simply remain as a wolf guard.

Sorry if I'm stepping on any toes but I am a Space Wolf fan and simply had to say this to clear up any doubts anyone had


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well we have one guardsmen and one space wolf. a propper RP two does not make in this sense, specaily when you're talking about the IG and space marines. Commissar! more recruitment posters are needed!


----------

